# wood ilf risers



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

Border ilf wood riser 15/17/19/21/25''


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

While i do enjoy the borders very much so , i enjoy the dark and light contrasts or certain woods. Do they do custom wood work or is it the same woods just different shapes and sizes?


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

This line is new covert hunter ilf riser design.
I just buy 17'' one is more deflex riser


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Morrison and Border will let you spec the woods used. I believe Dryad is a bit less flexible but still has options. Kirk at Bigfoot was looking at ILF risers a while back but I'm not sure if they are available. Zipper was making them but I'd avoid that design geometry.

Grant


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

Here you go, light and dark in one wood...with a little phenolic thrown in for good measure!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

If you want it custom....I can vouch for Bob Morrison...very nice.

Does Stalker bows in norCal build an ILF?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Are you talking wood, wood, i.e. no phenolic?


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

grantmac said:


> Zipper was making them but I'd avoid that design geometry.
> 
> Grant


May I ask why you say this? Zipper offers two ILF risers, the Standard and the Extreme. They are two totally different designs....and Bill builds great looking wooden risers if that's what the OP is after.

I have a Bigfoot ILF riser and it is very nice, solid and good looking. His static limbs are top-notch if you shoot medium length (only length he offers as of now).

Personally, I think the Morrison wooden ILF risers look awesome and his Max limbs qualify as super curves. I have a set of Max1's and they really are amazing.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

I would consider phenolic as well i suppose. I havent seen alot of examples of phenolic on any of the websites mentioned. And old, i like the looks of that riser. So far the only website ive found that will show many different combinations is dryad . I like browsing through and seeing what has been done or what can be done.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Bob's stuff but haven't owned any of it. 

Border makes top notch gear. Their limbs are in a league of their own.

The win and win black 17" carbon riser looks like a winner. Won't find another carbon riser in that length.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

This is one of my Toxocraft risers. Made in Idaho by Bob Davis.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> May I ask why you say this? Zipper offers two ILF risers, the Standard and the Extreme. They are two totally different designs....and Bill builds great looking wooden risers if that's what the OP is after.


Even their standard geometry is far too reflexed to be something I'd want to own.
Border won't warranty their limbs on any Zipper riser btw.

Grant


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Never heard of toxocraft, do they have a website or is just a word of mouth kinda deal.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

grantmac said:


> Border won't warranty their limbs on any Zipper riser btw.
> 
> Grant


That's interesting to know. Zipper just introduced a new Z4 limb also for their risers. I'm eager to hear some feedback from guys who have shot them.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Bobs stuff is top notch


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the looks of those toxocrafts, ive emailed bob and hope to hear from him, and maybe see more of his work. I love buying from the "little guy" when i can.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

those are beautiful risers and I'm getting the itch to buy one.......My wife is gonna shoot me.....well, it just might be worth it, I'm getting up there in age and like my Daddy always said...."I've never been this old before" and he was 103......enjoy while you can because youth is fleeting.....OK, I'm off the stump and licking my chomps at the risers above.....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

olddogrib said:


> View attachment 3908201
> 
> 
> Here you go, light and dark in one wood...with a little phenolic thrown in for good measure!


these are out of sight and I would gather pricey but what price range would these be in? If I might ask?


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

It's been awhile...rather than me tell you wrong, give Bob a call or e-mail. I have both, but like wood ILF risers, metal just has no soul!


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

I had emailed bob a fay or so ago, his reply was simply he had none to sell and wouldnr have any anytime soon. Little disappointing but owell on too other manufacturers. Now if i could work up the nerve to see my compound to fund it all at once.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I know Bob has a lot of irons in the fire and building risers is a hobby. If you want to test the waters with an ILF wood riser, I'd suggest checking ebay. There seems to always be someone selling PSE Ghost risers/bows for cheap. It's a 17" riser; not too pretty, but very functional.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh i dont blame bob at all. Im willing to jump into a pretty wood ilf possibly a metal in either tribe, sky, or vpa. I feel like traditional is the way i want to progress with archery. Im just not sure if im quiet ready to give up the wheels yet tho. Shooting my bb with sage limbs has just been a ton of fun.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

Other than those already mentioned TradTech is coming out with a new line of wood ILF risers soon!


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

That what im.hoping for! Ive heard spring sometime but hVe yet to hear a definitive date


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

I built out a summary of bigger ILF wood riser options just now, joined data to the "25'' or 27'' wooden riser - Archery Talk" thread 3087762. I am relative newbie here, so the rules are not allowing me to post link directly to the forum, you will have to search it out... 

If folks like it, I may make the google doc public so folks can edit, add manufacturers, etc.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

A vote for the Morrison. I'm working to tune a Morrison 21" wood/phenolic riser w/ Border Hex6H limbs for the 2019 season. Aesthetically pleasing set up, and the grip design is one of the best I have found. They are pricey (got lucky finding one used), but considering the vast options you have by pairing limbs, certainly a solid investment.


----------



## hannman (Aug 30, 2013)

Some fine pieces of work here


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you looked at Stalker Stick Bows?


----------

